# Yolda bulsan say demişler



## Zuccherro

Merhaba

Bu atasöz istediği ne demek?

Anladığıme kadar: They say count what you find in the street / whatever you find in the street, count it

Ama tam olarak anlama ne?!


----------



## Le bambin mignon

İf we translate it Word by word :They say :"Count (money) even if you found it in the Street." This proverb means : when you take money from anyone you should definitely count it.Because you should know well how much money you are taking.Otherwise the person who gives you money can assert that he gave more money than  you took.


----------



## Gemmenita

Zuccherro said:


> Merhaba
> 
> Bu atasöz istediği ne demek?
> 
> Anladığıme kadar Anladığım kadarıyla: They say count what you find in the street / whatever you find in the street, count it
> 
> Ama tam olarak anlama anlamı ne?!





Merhaba,

Yes, exactly what Le bambin has said,but I want just to add that this atasöz, by advising *to count *even the money *you find on the ground or on the way*,
wants to make emphasis on counting any money that you take from anyone.


----------



## Zuccherro

Tamamen katlıyorum! (I totally agree)

Anlatma için teşekkürler


----------



## murattug

Le bambin mignon said:


> İf we translate it Word by word :They say :"Count (money) even if you found it in the Street." This proverb means : when you take money from anyone you should definitely count it.Because you should know well how much money you are taking.Otherwise the person who gives you money can assert that he gave more money than  you took.



my version is "parayı bulduysan da, çaldıysan da say"


----------



## Zuccherro

murattug said:


> my version is "parayı bulduysan da, çaldıysan da say"



Is çaldıysan here in the sense of "to steal"?

_>> Shall you find money or steal it, count it

_Am I right?


----------



## murattug

Yes you are right.




Zuccherro said:


> Is çaldıysan here in the sense of "to steal"?
> 
> _>> Shall you find money or steal it, count it
> 
> _Am I right?


----------



## Zuccherro

Thank you !


----------

